# 1&1 Asp



## Ste2780 (16. März 2006)

Hi,

ich habe heute morgen bei 1&1 angefragt ob deren Windowsserver Asp 1.1 oder asp 2.0 hat, aber bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen, weiss hier vieleicht jemand was mich erwarten würde?

ciao

Ste


----------

